# mk6 golf 2.5L wont start. replaced battery, new plugs and coils. engine still not turning over



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

so last week my wife was having problems with her 2011 mk6 golf 2.5L with 39,239 miles with a rough idle. the first thing i did was scan it with the VCDS.

picture of car










```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT)       Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
   Part No SW: 07K 906 055 BC    HW: 07K 906 055 
   Component: 2,5l R5/4V      G01 9210  
   Revision: T4H04---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000075
   Shop #: WSC 09412 444 12504
   VCID: 70EF3CAD639C80A19FB-8025

2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
               P0300 - 000 -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 63114 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.02.12
                    Time: 04:22:09

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 1101 /min
                    Load: 39.2 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 2.0°C
                    Temperature: 0.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar

000769 - Cylinder 1 
               P0301 - 000 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 10100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 63114 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.02.12
                    Time: 04:23:04

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 961 /min
                    Load: 31.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 10.0°C
                    Temperature: 1.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AE    HW: 5K0 953 549 
   Component: Lenks.Modul   007 0080  
   Revision: --------    Serial number:  90440JHJ000GC
   Coding: 5880140000
   Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
   ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_SE36.rod
   VCID: 73E533A1DA8ABBB9629-8026

2 Faults Found:
147462 - Terminal 15 
          B1148 12 [008] - Short to Plus
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 24
                    Reset counter: 48
                    Mileage: 62232 km
                    Date: 2015.01.22
                    Time: 18:22:42

226057 - Ignition Starter Switch; Terminal S 
          B1147 F1 [008] - Open or Short to GND
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 23
                    Reset counter: 48
                    Mileage: 62232 km
                    Date: 2015.01.22
                    Time: 18:22:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
i figured the first place to look was the battery and fuses. all that checked out, so next culprit was spark plugs and coil packs due to the cyl 1 missfires. i took the coil packs out and low and behold cyl 1 and 2 had some yellowish gunk on them. here are some pictures


coils and plugs from cyl#1 #2 and #3 from right to left

















this is looking into CYL #1









so i instantly figured they needed to be replaced. fast forward after i got the parts from the local dealership, put the new plugs in with a .40 gap (same as OEM plugs i removed) and put in two new coil packs, and the car runs great.
so now i drive 3+ hours away and we pick up a 72 beetle for my father in law, it gets cold. it snows a bunch, it takes 6 hours to get home, no problems. the next day we try to start the mk6 and nothing. the dash lights come on with the key, the battery is working great, as soon as the key turns all the cluster lights go out and the engine says CHUG and stops. no clicking from the starter, nothing. i re-checked all the fuses, i bought a brand new battery, i cant think for the life of me why the engine wont turn over.
the only code that remains in the VCDS is the ignition short to ground b1147 and b1148. could these cause the car to not start? ive read online that it wont be the cause for the problem we are having. the only thing i can think of is the starter went bad?

anyone have any ideas what could be wrong with it? i have an appointment with the dealer to bring it in tomrrow but id like to drive it there rather than call a tow truck 

thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

Does it turn over and won't start?
Or nothing at all?
I would check the body abs engine grounds for being loose or corrosion.
Maybe even bad stater relay, ignition switch, or even starter it self.
Is the security light on?
Try turning the engine over by hand to make sure nothing is siezed up.


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the dealership. They found coolant in cyl1 and cyl2. The engine was hydrolocked and siezed up. It wouldn't spin because of that.

The good news is we have a loaner car for the duration of the repair, and luckily we have one more year on our power train warranty so its all covered and VW will pay the bill. We dodged a bullet this time.


----------

